# Is Nene better than K-Mart??



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Id take Nene over K-Mart, what about you??


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Right now K.Mart is a little better and more consistent if healthy... But Nene has a lot more of potential... and is developing pretty fast right now!

I think K.Mart is alright starting now but if copper wants to get some wins he will use Nene more and even start him by the end of the season...

I just hope we don´t miss the playoffs


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

What about benching Camby and put Nene starting center??


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>houst-mac</b>!
> What about benching Camby and put Nene starting center??


guards and wings would drive into the paint more without that threat of Camby coming across to block or alter their shot. 

Personally I want to keep Nene, and move Camby for Stromile Swift over the summer. Then Nene can play center ( he has the big body for that) and Swift can still provide shot blocking.


Kmart should be on the trading block. And Camby should as well, just due to Denver being a young team, and Camby getting up there in age in a long term deal. KEEP Nene


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep Nene!
But i don't know if he'd be as effective as a C... He can't block shots that Much and while he tries he would pick up too many fouls...

That K-mart deal was a step back... really... We just need Stro (He would play C better than Nene i think... even if he don't have the body for it...) and a goddanm SG! I still can't believe we gave up on Q-Rich to sign K-Mart!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i would atleast bench Martin if he isn't playing well.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>houst-mac</b>!
> What about benching Camby and put Nene starting center??


Yes, Nene will be better than Martin AND Camby.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I would be interested in the big line-up.

Denver fans are really pissed though...i'm surprised there have already been articles on it.

I guess the question would be who do you bench...Martin or Camby.

The only reason i might start Kenyon is because he is the least fragile of the two.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> Keep Nene!
> But i don't know if he'd be as effective as a C... He can't block shots that Much and while he tries he would pick up too many fouls...
> 
> That K-mart deal was a step back... really... We just need Stro (He would play C better than Nene i think... even if he don't have the body for it...) and a goddanm SG! I still can't believe we gave up on Q-Rich to sign K-Mart!


i think i'm hearing my echo


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't see the echo tehre but sorry anyway


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> I don't see the echo tehre but sorry anyway


a lot of the things he wrote, i started saying a long time ago, before the off season and havent stopped really.

I wanted stro last off season. 6 years 50 some million we could have had him.

Also felt we had a hole at the 2 guard, and this was said before Vo ever went down. I suggested a lot of names and still continue to do so. The easiest thing Kiki could have done was have the bobcats draft stackhouse in the expansion draft. 

I think i need to add to my signature , Don't Trade Nene


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

hopefully, Kenyon can make it thru the first 5 minutes with less than 2 fouls against Duncan. 

I think they should put him on Rasho.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Nene is overrated and so is Kenyon, but if I had to choose one it would be Martin because he plays with more heart brings it every night.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

GM firm about keeping Nene


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I can not even imagine why you post things like this?!!!!  :topic: 

K-mart is the BEST Power forward in NBA period...

As a Net fan I have seen what he can do.He is unreal.

You are dissrespecting him to compare him to a 3rd rated player like NeNe :curse: :rocket: :rocket: 

k-mart is the best :worship: :allhail:


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

That's becuz K- Mart was healthy then and has Jason Kidd who understand what he can do above the rim. I think the Nuggets should rest Martin when they lock up for the 8th spot.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

please, nene will be better than K-Mart, plus kmart is only ruining our team. with kenyon we gave up almost all of our cap space and he hasnt even played very well. and best PF in the league. are you crazy, are you forgetting about a certain MVP in KG or Tim Duncan. nene has more potential than k-mart. while K-Mart sits there and complains to the refs, nene is out hustling back on defence. nene is the better player.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

How could you vote aginst a Dallas High School product? K-Mart.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you still say bad things about K-mart???????????????????????

K-mart takes it to another gear in 2nd half of season and play-offs. As a Net fan I loved him, like every other net fan   

If you do not like him then why the hell you took him away from us?? :curse: :upset: 
Denver Fans, Enjoy one of the greatest PF in the league. He is Mr. INTENSITY................. :clap: :jump: :rock: :mob:


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

zero2hero00 said:


> please, nene will be better than K-Mart, plus kmart is only ruining our team. with kenyon we gave up almost all of our cap space and he hasnt even played very well. and best PF in the league. are you crazy, are you forgetting about a certain MVP in KG or Tim Duncan. nene has more potential than k-mart. while K-Mart sits there and complains to the refs, nene is out hustling back on defence. nene is the better player.


You must not be a Denver fan. K-mart is doing everything for you, scoring rebounding DEFENSE........His value is beyond numbers......Wish that we (NETS) still had him


----------

